# Finally Developed



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 11, 2007)

Just got these pictures back recently. Most are of little bass, some jackfish, a saltwater Gafftopsail catfish, and one decent bass and a 3/4 pound bream (caught on a spinnerbait)


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2007)

awesome pics! Awesome fish, good looking dog!


----------

